# Uasi



## Lekishak (Jul 1, 2010)

Does anyone know about this company or know of anyone who has worked for them? I was given a pre-employment exam and was wondering if it's worth my time completing if the company is not what it seems. Thanks for any information.


----------



## kevbshields (Jul 1, 2010)

Any contact I have had with UASI has been extremely positive.  Although I have never had the opportunity to consult on their behalf, I have had discussions with them toward that intent.  Their staff was always professional, timely and knowledgeable.  UASI's reputation is positive as well.  

I wish you luck in your endeavors and hope you build a strong working relationship with this group.


----------

